# If you had $1,800 that had to be spent on camera gear, what would you get?



## privatebydesign (Dec 27, 2013)

Just for fun.

I have $1,882 that needs to be spent on camera gear before the end of the year, I have some ideas for myself, but what would you get?

Top of my list, another three 600EX-RT's, or a couple of Einsteins, a 35 f2 IS..............


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2013)

I would get a 17 foot aquatic camera platform to get closer to water birds.... (Kayak)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2013)

I just spent some 'small change' on a couple of muslin backdrops, a 42" reflector and Manfrotto holder, a background light stand, and some Lastolite diffusers and a grid for the 24" Ezybox. I've got >$2K left, but no mandate to spend it this year. 

In your place, I'd likely get a pair of 600's, an Einstein, and spend the rest on modifiers. 

Have fun!


----------



## distant.star (Dec 27, 2013)

.
I'd purchase the highest ROI financial property I could get -- since the photographic tools I most need do not yet exist. Maybe next year.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 27, 2013)

I would buy the Really Right Stuff TVC-33 Pano-Gimbal Package for $1770 (Includes the TVC-33 tripod + TA-3-LB Leveling Base + PG-02 LLR Pano-Gimbal Head). The remaining $30 I would use as the start-up capital for a 600 f4L II. Cause if you buy the RRS package, you just have to get a Great White


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 27, 2013)

For fun, I'd figure out a way to put a down payment on a "great white."


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 27, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I would buy the Really Right Stuff TVC-33 Pano-Gimbal Package for $1770 (Includes the TVC-33 tripod + TA-3-LB Leveling Base + PG-02 LLR Pano-Gimbal Head). The remaining $30 I would use as the start-up capital for a 600 f4L II. Cause if you buy the RRS package, you just have to get a Great White



But you already have the 600 MkII Eldar, you don't need another


----------



## Eldar (Dec 27, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I would buy the Really Right Stuff TVC-33 Pano-Gimbal Package for $1770 (Includes the TVC-33 tripod + TA-3-LB Leveling Base + PG-02 LLR Pano-Gimbal Head). The remaining $30 I would use as the start-up capital for a 600 f4L II. Cause if you buy the RRS package, you just have to get a Great White
> ...


True, but I also have the RRS package, so I´d have to think of something else, which I´m sure I would


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

That's almost exactly how much I spent on my Einstein set, coincidentally....can definitely recommend them.


----------



## extremeinstability (Dec 28, 2013)

Some heavy duty quad copter thanks to the ad on here.


----------



## emag (Dec 28, 2013)

A gift certificate. For me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi.
I would get the best second hand 70-200 I could find in that budget. Any change I'd buy some roses for she who let me buy it!  : ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2013)

I've been looking at the Tamron 150-600 which is now available for pre-order and shipping in February. However, I'll wait and see if its as good as the previews from the hand made lenses. $1069 is a good price if the lens is as sharp as the 100-400L. The 100-400 beats the old Tamron 200-500 by a mile, probably two miles. I've had one, and it was disappointing.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 31, 2013)

1800...? I want another flash and some backgrounds. Maybe a 300L... but I really don't need much.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 31, 2013)

I would buy a gift for my wife, so she wouldn't not give me hard time when I'm ready for 600mm f4 :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 31, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I just spent some 'small change' on a couple of muslin backdrops, a 42" reflector and Manfrotto holder, a background light stand, and some Lastolite diffusers and a grid for the 24" Ezybox. I've got >$2K left, but no mandate to spend it this year.



Just ordered a Manfrotto 420NSB (I have you to thank for that, PBD), a 3-lb and pair of 10-lb counterweights (the 10-lb weights are for the bases of my little 1051BAC stands), and an LBAG90. 

I have the LBAG110, it's great - holds two 1004BAC, two 1051BAC (or 1052), a 024 boom (without counterweight), and a pair of Justin clamps. I'm hoping the LBAG110 will hold the 420B in addition to the two 1004BAC stands, the two 1051's, the 024 boom and RH353 reflector holder should go in the smaller LBAG90.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Dec 31, 2013)

TS-E 24


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi there guys, it seems we all are guys! Thought it might be of interest to tell you what I actually got.

Neuro, glad you are trying the 420, not as sweet as the stackable 1051's, I have a few 1052's, but so versatile it more than makes up for the lack of space saving.

I ended up getting:

1.4 TC MkIII, I use one on the 17 TS-E a lot and wanted a MkIII of my own, I really don't need a 24 TS-E but will jump when they bring out the MkII 45.
A Justin Clamp, I have a couple but they are always in the wrong place at the right time!
Two rolls of Rosco gaffer tape, boring but good.
Two Rosco Cinegel Swatchbooks, I go through them like peanuts and put a couple on almost every order.
Yet another 600-EX-RT, seems I have an addiction, it makes four personal ones and seven users.
Another 420NSB, my other two are in the Caribbean.
Box of printing paper
And lastly, and most interestingly for me, a set of these, it is my intention to take my printing to the next level in 2014 and this rounds off the equipment I anticipate that needs.

All in all not a seemingly spectacular list, no L's, no drop dead must have items, just solid gear that I need and use and that will take my output to a higher level in 2014.

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## slclick (Jan 1, 2014)

A MP-E 65 and a 180 Macro


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Hi there guys, it seems we all are guys! Thought it might be of interest to tell you what I actually got.
> 
> Neuro, glad you are trying the 420, not as sweet as the stackable 1051's, I have a few 1052's, but so versatile it more than makes up for the lack of space saving.
> 
> ...



Nice haul!

I'll let you know how the 420 works out. 

I like the 1051s because of the small footprint, works well in small indoor spaces. The 10-lb weight is just for peace of mind, with kids running around.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 1, 2014)

I forgot... I want a 72 inch umbrella.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 1, 2014)

Awe, you spent it already.
i was gonna suggest a Fuji X-Pro 1 and a nice prime or 2


----------



## alexturton (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd buy a safari trip to africa and take some pictures.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 8, 2014)

alexturton said:


> I'd buy a safari trip to africa and take some pictures.


Safari for 1800? Who is your travel agent?


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 8, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> alexturton said:
> 
> 
> > I'd buy a safari trip to africa and take some pictures.
> ...


+1, I'd love to take a safari for that price! Maybe he meant the safari tour itself, minus travel expenses. Or he lives in Kenya


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I just spent some 'small change' on a couple of muslin backdrops, a 42" reflector and Manfrotto holder, a background light stand, and some Lastolite diffusers and a grid for the 24" Ezybox. I've got >$2K left, but no mandate to spend it this year.
> ...



The 420 boom is quite nice, thanks! Unfortunately, the 420 doesn't fit in the LBAG110 - not even close. So, I ended up putting the 420 in the bag for the Manfrotto 314.05 bag (comes with the 1314B background support kit). So...that bag has the 420 and the crossbar for the backdrop, the LBAG110 has the two 1004BAC stands and the two 1052BAC from the background support, and the RH353 reflector holder, and the LBAG90 has the two 1051BAC stands with 026 swivels attached, and the 024 boom. The counterweights (33 lbs of them) are in a sturdy canvas tote. 

I wish they sold the bag from the background support kit separately! I did send an inquiry about ordering the 314.05 bag as a spare part, I wonder how much they want for it?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 12, 2014)

Neuro, glad you are liking the 420, I should have noticed your desire to bag it, it really doesn't have a good closed length! But I find it's versatility unmatched and for practically any speedlite work it is well up to the job.

To any others still reading the thread, the question really wasn't asking for advice on what I should get, it was asked out of curiosity on where your priorities lie. Most people automatically think lenses, but there are thousands of dollars worth of accessories that can make your images much better and your life easier.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I did send an inquiry about ordering the 314.05 bag as a spare part, I wonder how much they want for it?


$101 plus S&H. Ummmmm…no, thanks. When you add up the separate prices of the kit components except the bag (2x 1052BAC, crossbar, 2x miniclamp,) that's exactly the price of the kit. Not that I was expecting it to be free, but something closer to the cost of their other light stand bags (~$50) would have been reasonable.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 13, 2014)

Gulp.....


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Neuro,
You sure they didn't quote for the kit?  
How do they think they can justify that price for a bag to carry that value of gear, that is insane!

Cheers Graham.



neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I did send an inquiry about ordering the 314.05 bag as a spare part, I wonder how much they want for it?
> ...


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 28, 2014)

I had to think about this... First there was what I 'wanted'... And couldn't make up my mind.. Then I thought about what I needed... Then it became much clearer:


ThinkTank Photo Airport Security v2 Bag. Because I'm always pissing that I don't have a bag big enough to carry my big shoot/event gear.
Manfrotto Pro Backpack 50. Because using a rollerbag is a pain on many location shoots.
Zeiss 85mm f1.4. Love this lens. I love my Zeiss 50mm f1.4. But the 85mm is a notch higher up in every way. Even though I feel a million miles away from my subject.

Yup, two bags and a lens.... But thanks for asking.. It was fun putting my priorities in order ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Ricardo,

That is the kind of thought process I had hoped to shoot the breeze with.

Incidentally I have the Airport Security V2 and it is a crazy good bag, but I drag it practically everywhere, I am on my third set of wheels, but on the rare occasions it will not work it has he emergency shoulder straps, awesome bag. I really really wish the International was a scaled down Security.


----------



## nickharys (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd buy a gif card for my son


----------



## Dick (Jan 29, 2014)

1.8k could be spent on some interesting lenses. I'd get the L fisheye just for fun and maybe a 600ex-rt. Not sure if 1.8k is enough for those...



Dylan777 said:


> I would buy a gift for my wife, so she wouldn't not give me hard time when I'm ready for 600mm f4 :



Does it really work that way for you? No matter what I buy for my wife, she will be pissed if I get another lens.


----------

